

Be your product - pforpineapple

Man is the best product that could be. The only problem is scalability.
======
pforpineapple
In this case, an article can help. So I wrote one about my personal experience
: [http://blog.justjam.at/post/115284081705/be-your-
product](http://blog.justjam.at/post/115284081705/be-your-product)

